# UFC111 tonight, the biggest thing in uk mma history?



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tonight Dan Hardy challenges George St Pierre for the UFC welterweight world title. Dan "the outlaw" is from nottingham and is the first brittish fighter ever to challenge for a belt, he has already made history doing this but in no way is that enough for him. Dan is a brash lad who has an iron will with a self belief that is unriveled in the sport. Those who watch ufc or follow brittish mma will be watching with baited breath, those of you who keep thinking "i must give it a try" should watch tonight, you may see a little bit of an upset. Everyone knows, even dan, that he is a massive underdog for all the right reasons, but if you could build a fighter to beat gsp he would be big, strong, with heavy hands and most importantly enough self belief to not give his opponent TOO much respect that he wont take it to him, enter the outlaw! Honestly he only needs to stay on his feet long enough to put his hands on him once and its a done dollar. Get behind a local lad and enjoy a stacked card to boot, other fights are frank mir and shane carwin (will NOT go the distance for sure) and also jon fitch and ben saunders( thiago alves was removed due to an irregularity in a cat scan) This is history being made win loose or draw:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I just miss the days of NHB before it became so tame. Gimme a Tank Abbot or a Rickson Gracie or a Mark Kerr fight or better still, Mario "Za Zen" Sperry. Should be a good fight though but i think GSP massive experience will show through.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Can dan do it? Yes. Will he do it? Thats why we have the fight:thumb: As i said last time lot of the old skool back, kevin randelman fighting soon in another show, renzo fighting matt hughes in ufc soon (remember matt beat royce to a pulp couple years back), and carlos newton still around. Its not vale tudo anymore but its a double edge sword as now its also accepted worldwide which is only a good thing. As a sidenote gsp wants the rules changing a bit, he stated that foot stomps in the clinch are wrong as you never feel them in the fight but could potentially end your career, however he would like knees to be allowed on the ground and foot stomps on a downed opponent(pride style). I think he talks complete sense actually


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Knees should be allowed on the ground. I've seen a few KO's with them. I know what you're saying but I miss seeing the big gutsy brawlers competing like Tank or that big Hawaiian sumo fighter. Fav even of all time was the first Extreme Fighting Championships and World NHB Champs. Some of the early Brazilian fights are absolutely raw too! I remember seeing a Gracie vid of challenges where one guy was trying to chuck the other out of a second floor window! Or Rickson slapping Hugo Duarte with a flip flop on Copa Cobana beach lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tank fights were great

True brawler


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

One of my favourite fights was Oleg Taktarov vs Renzo Gracie. KO by heel kick from the ground by Renzo. Taktarov went down and got back up again not knowing he had been knocked out. I think Two other Gracies fought on that card as well, Renzo's brother Ralph (psycho dude!) and Carlson Jnr.


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there anyway i can watch it live apart from getting ESPN cant wait till sunday 4 mma core to update lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Aid20vt said:


> Is there anyway i can watch it live apart from getting ESPN cant wait till sunday 4 mma core to update lol


I am sorry pal i dont, like you i just use such sites to catch up after when watching wec etc. Good luck though and let me know if you ever find anything


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wish i could watch it live, routing for Hardy and i rekon he can do it


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

ive got £10 on hardy to win and £10 on mir knocking out carwin roll on fight nyt


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I so want Hardy to win.

GSP is going to be tough though.

My heart says Hardy, but my head says GSP.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ajc347 said:


> My heart says Hardy, but my head says GSP.


agreed.i would love dan hardy to do it :thumb:


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

i hope Hardy does it and i even have money on him but you just know GSP will win

i have a daft fiver on Markham, Carwin and Hardy


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

As the guys above im rooting for hardy, but it is GSP he is against and he is not the champ for no reason. Would be good to have a british champ tho


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

really need a live feed on the net to watch this 

anyone?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.mmator.com/stream.html

not great but will do :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

this is it boys, we all love gsp, but get behind hardy. Yes i am drunk, but my head says gsp, prove me wrong


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

havent seen the fight yet, but sounds exactly like i thought it would be from what i have read. I hoped Hardy would hurt him a bit more but oh well, still a great fighter


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was lucky enough to be invited round for a lads night in with the UFC in full HD.
GSP showed his class by dominating the fight - but Hardy showed he's no push over. There were 2 points when a lesser man would have tapped out. When they kept on showing the replay of the ironbar, it made me wince...

As for the Mir/Carwin fight, Carwin entered the ring with an average fight time of 1min 3sec - all in his favour. Admitedly, this fight lasted a bit longer but he just exploded and after 3 solid hits, Mir was out of the contest.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Carwin / Mir was definitely the fight of the night for me.

It was very reminiscent of Ian Freeman's destruction of Mir a few years ago, when Mir was being touted as the next big thing.

Looking a Carwin and Lesnar stand toe to toe made me realise how much of a threat Carwin will pose Lesnar. That's one fight I'm definitely waiting to see.

It's a shame about Hardy but he acquitted himself well and, let's face it, how many fighters take the belt at their first championship shot?

Not many. Hardy will be back and he will be hungrier than ever.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Hardy vs GSP was a fight created to gain UK fans for the UFC, and had Mr Bisping defeated Dan Henderson then he would of been fed to A. Silva for the same reason.

There is no doubt that Hardy is tough fighter and he proved he has a lot of heart by ressisting the tap when GSP had that nasty kimura and armbar on him but I think hardy should of been given more time to develope his overall skills, mainly wrestling/BJJ.

GSP is just too dominant in the wrestling department and to have a competative fight the UFC need to match him up against someone like Josh Koscheck or John Fitch who have more experiance and far better ground skills than Hardy.

The Mir / Carwin fight was a beauty, Carwin has some serious power and I think he will run through Brock in the same fashion.

As usuall the ref Dan Miriagliotta was useless, I really hate that guy and the palharres (sp?) fight should of been finished sooner, his opponent was tapping and the ref was waaaay to slow in stopping the fight and now the poor guy needs surgery to his knee and it's a possible carrer ended, shame.

Anyway, looking forward to the next event, A. Sivla vs Damian Mia and Hughes vs Gracie, can't wait.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gsp has already cleared out both koscheck and fitch definatively, i still think it will be a striker that beats him as if can outwrestle anyone at that weight. Its the same with a silva, it wont be a striker that beats him, it will be someone who can stand for a little while and then control the ground. Silva's ground game is for real but his striking is other worldly. Vitor belfort, sonnen and mia in that order for me have the best shot. Regarding saturday hardy was dominated completely but did a better job than perhaps the last 3 or 4, you could tell by how impressed gsp was. Daley koscheck is the one i am waiting for


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Your correct, GSP has done the business on kos an fitch but even so I think it will be one of those guys that has a real chance to deal with GSP's amazing wrestling, that man can take down anyone at will, look what he did to Penn someone who IMO has some of the best takedown defense in MMA, I really don't know who can beat him unless he makes a really silly mistake.

Im also looking forward to Kos an Daley, Daley is a serious puncher but as with most uk fighters in ufc his ground game is nowhere near the level of Koschecks and I think ( but hope not) we may see a similar fight to the hardy v GSP.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Your correct, GSP has done the business on kos an fitch but even so I think it will be one of those guys that has a real chance to deal with GSP's amazing wrestling, that man can take down anyone at will, look what he did to Penn someone who IMO has some of the best takedown defense in MMA, I really don't know who can beat him unless he makes a really silly mistake.
> 
> Im also looking forward to Kos an Daley, Daley is a serious puncher but as with most uk fighters in ufc his ground game is nowhere near the level of Koschecks and I think ( but hope not) we may see a similar fight to the hardy v GSP.


Alas, i have to agree, but here is hoping, its about time our top fighters are getting recognised, ettim is class, hathoway has the chance of a life time soon and daley has been finishing big names for years and years. And i also think pearson gas what it takes to keep getting better and better


----------

